# HUGE HOUSE on deer point??



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

can't belive i've never noticed it before, guess i've never been close enough. we were gigging around there last night and could'nt believe the size of the house. i'm curious to see if anyone knows whos house it is? lawyer maybe? no luck on the flounder by the way...


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Probably Tim Falzone's house. AKA Dataman. It's for sale, by the way.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe Mr Mullett's house??? That thing is huge as well. I think his is the one with all the glass right at the end of Deer Point???


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Someone told me a while back the big house with all the glass on the point was Wayne Daltons don't know if that is true or not.


----------



## Dew2fish (Oct 23, 2007)

It is Wayn Daltons house. I work for Bell Steel and we did all the steel for in it. It is called the mullet residence.


----------



## Rodznreelz (Oct 5, 2007)

The guy that owns that house is Willis Mullet, he owns Wayne Dalton. Wayne Dalton is just the company name.


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been trying to figure out where he goes to the bathroom in that thing. Talk about no privacy.


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

They can push a botton to turn any window cloudy,non see through. You should see the art work in that house. Deep pockets !!!!!!!


----------

